# Free DRAGON Betta Drawings!



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't drawn in quite a while and I doodled a nice little betta inspired dragon in class today. 

I figured other members would enjoy a *"dragofied"* betta so I'm opening up the offer to bettafish members! Of course it's free and I will PM you with the finished product!!!

All bettas will be hand drawn with pencil and colored with copic markers. 
_All I need is....:
_*
*A Picture of your betta (Optional but please understand that it will make for a *more accurate drawing).
*Your betta's personality/disposition (Optional)
*Tail type 
*Description of color (Please be specific if you could not provide a picture!)*

Here's a super rough pen drawing colored with highlighter...: (official drawing will be done in pencil with Copic markers)


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Whoops forgot the picture...


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

*this is oni*

His name is Oni and hes a red dragon hmpk, hes quite hyper loves to flare, not at all shy and struts around fairly constantly for the two females in the tanks on either side of him . Hes almost always on the prowl patroling for bit size baby snails lol


----------



## EmFishy (Sep 24, 2014)

this is Jasper

He's actually a really shy fellow. which is kinda funny because if i put his tank near another male it will take him approx. 10 seconds to notice then flare. and he's a very exuberant fellow when it comes to being all macho. he's actually the littlest of my Bettas as well. so he probably has the 'little dog BIG personality' thing going. most of the time, when not near one of the other male's tanks, he hides behind his plants or sticks close to the bottom behind them. if i come near he'll dive down and hide. of my bettas he's my most adorable with his black eyes and pale body.

however this picture doesn't do his colors justice. he is a double tail (you can see it every so often and i think you can sorta see it in that picture.). his tail and lower fins have a green/cyan/turquoise color streaked through them (the striations in his tail). the base of his tail is also this sorta brilliant blue-green color. and the blue green color actually sorta creeps onto his body from the tail and along his back. but the majority of his body is a pale whitish color (which is actually kinda creepy with his black eyes until i got used to it). his back fin is actually white at the front then has this little black wedge then red from that wedge back. there is streaks of the blue-green color on these fins too but i notice it more on the red. 

i really would like to get something done of my sweet little shy boy. 

here's another picture to show what i mean about the fins along his back. unfortunately i can never get a decent picture of him with the blue-green color showing really well. it usually comes out just looking white and it's not white


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heres Marius, He is a bicolor red and blue veil tail, He is very laid back, but flares at nets. He is a mommas boy ;-)









And then here is Ice, she is a spunky blue veil tail plakat, ( She has a little bit of red on her anal fin, but you don't have to include that, its up to you )
I really can't help but see her as a sweet yet spunky little girl. Not begg-y and all just kinda like, " Hey mom, sup? Got any food on ya?" lol









Hopefully the pics work! I cant wait to see my "dragofied" fish!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could I have one of Ponyo, He is a Delta tail Betta, He's quite friendly and loves exploring his tank. the picture shows his color pretty well.


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Keep the betta's coming everyone! I'm working on the drawings while I can. Each one may take up to 5 days, so please be patient.  all your betta will be beautiful dragons!


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Soo cool!! Could you draw suko for me ?  He is really shy. But has his times of loving attention.


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for being patient guys. This is taking me a lot longer than I intended. Almost done with the first two betta.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Sweet. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

That fine Nympxie!


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

First 3 Betta done and PM'd!
Here are the drawings...


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Your drawings are awesome! Can you draw my bettas? This is Valentino. He is really shy and likes to hide around. I think he's a double tail halfmoon. His body is a lighter red while his fins are a deep red.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Swweeeeeet! Awsome job! Oni gettin them snails!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

And this is Suki. He is very curious! He is also quite the jumper, and he has shown me some impressive flares!He is a veiltail. His body is puple and his fins start with different shades of purple and some red and end with a clear color.


----------



## EmFishy (Sep 24, 2014)

hehe i love jasper's face. ^_^ very cute


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do my girl Shimmer? If you don't do female bettas, then I can post one of my males. Shimmer is my avatar picture, but if you can't see her colors, she is white with dark blue spots(she is going to marble), and her fins are a really light teal color. Her ventral fins are red.


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

TripleChrome said:


> Could you do my girl Shimmer? If you don't do female bettas, then I can post one of my males. Shimmer is my avatar picture, but if you can't see her colors, she is white with dark blue spots(she is going to marble), and her fins are a really light teal color. Her ventral fins are red.


I can draw girls!
Thanks for being patientry everyone, I didn't realize how much popularity this thread would get so it might be a while before all the betta are done


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Could you draw Rakki (picture 1 and 2) and Yurei (picture 3 and 4) please? Rakki is a veiltail, and Yurei is a delta tail.

I love the drawings of other people's bettas so far!


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd like one!  they're great! 

Personality: Loyal, loving, he always comes over to me & is kind of aggressive but also calm. He likes to explore & gets bored easily.
Tail: HM (although you can't tell from the pic b/c of the tail biting he does! 
Color: all white.


----------

